# The story of the Mama Rug!



## Otterwhiskers (May 22, 2008)

......................


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thats so sweet *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, that is a wonderful story. What a truly gorgeous cat
I send my kittens off to their new homes with a piece of blankie that smells of their family here*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

What a brilliant way to put it. Your cat is beautiful, lovely photo's, I especially like the second one where he looks rather 'haughty'.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

That was so lovely and he is a gorg cat. And so content looking.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It looks like he just grew up on his Mama rug, he's still laying on it in the exact same way. Gorgeous boy, with a fabulous purrsonality and a wonderful Mum


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous, lovely name which is quite apt too. 

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wonderful story OW's and always a sheer pleasure to admire this stunner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics,,gorgeous cat,


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Right OW's ya can't just stop,more pics wouldn't go a miss,like if ya was bored and wanted something to do...just maybe pop a couple more up


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous pictures I take it you like black, lol.
They are both in fantastic condition, their coats are beautiful*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Well they do say, once you have black you never go back  

Beautiful pictures Otters, Madison just lurrrrrves her ori man. Its hard to see where one stops and the other starts


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh..MMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay just about done slobbering now Really great pics as ever of the Bagster man and Madison is just as gorgeous,thanks for obliging OW,he is a rather fine specimen,to the manor born he most certainly was


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh wow he is fabulous - such a stunner. I think one day i may talk my OH into getting a black oriental 
I love the story too about the Mama Rug - excellent!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You probably wouldn't have to do too much persuading. Every male that has been to my house loves the blacks, like you own indoor mini panther  Warning though, they are addictive - one is never enough


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You probably wouldn't have to do too much persuading. Every male that has been to my house loves the blacks, like you own indoor mini panther  Warning though, they are addictive - one is never enough


Yes but he is not a fan of the new style siamese never mind the orientals - maybe in a few years....................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes but he is not a fan of the new style siamese never mind the orientals - maybe in a few years....................


I'd give him a few mths,ya know what meezers are like..you will fall in love with me


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

What a lovely story  xx

He's absolutely stunning hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy! He looks huge too!

I am hoping for a black Maine Coon next year so I am already preparing my colour charts to see if I can get one out of my lot.

Louise
X


----------

